# AutomobileMag on the new TT RS: "expect a 2017 debut in Europe and add a year or so for the U.S"



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

My hopes were set on getting a new TT RS around fall 2016 and I stumbled on this article. I know there's no official word yet but Automobile Mag is a credible source... That would be a disappointment. It might make sense for Audi to wait until the mid-cycle refresh as they say.

"[...] When to Expect It: As a mid-cycle entry, expect a 2017 debut in Europe and add a year or so for the U.S [...]"

http://www.automobilemag.com/featur...s-mazdaspeed3-civic-type-r-bmw-m2-audi-tt-rs/


----------

